# He blew a bubblenest !! =)



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

So Aden has been floating in a tub in the 12 gallon tank for about 2 days due to me trying to treat him for fin rot and my heater being rubbish. 

Anyway, I have been slightly annoyed that he hasnt blow a single bubble since I have had him and what a surprise I had when I just went to check on him. Ok, so it wasn't the biggest bubblenest in the world but he still done one and now I know he's not gay =) 

Here are a few pics cause I'm that excited haha. If anyone tells me this isnt a bubblenest I will be sooo dissapointed lol. The worst part is I have to go and change his water now =(


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like a nest to me! WTG! It's a pretty good feeling when you see that first one. :-D


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

It certainly is. I feel like a proud mommy, its quite sad haha. 

Just got to get his fins back to full health now =)


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I still get all excited when I see the first bubble-nest from a betta or gourami. It's like their way of saying "thanks"! ;-)


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I was very excited, like a child on christmas morning haha Atleast now I know he's taken a fancy to one of my females =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice bubblenest!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

aw so cute! those bubbles are so pretty!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

I hope mine blows a bubble nest when I get him...I love how shiny they are as well. =D Your betta's nest looks pretty, and so does your betta.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep! And we take pictures like parents at Christmas time. Lol! Congrats on a nice nest!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

thats good that your betta blew a bubblenest


----------



## Heat (May 8, 2010)

My first betta blew a bubblenest right before he died :C i overfed him because i didnt know the proper amount to feed a fish xD i was only ten anyway :/


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha, thanks for the compliments. I felt a bit OTT when I posted the pic but I've never seen a betta bubblenest before.lol.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

it's awesome and red bettas are my favorite!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

He's becoming a little pro at it now, hes got one on the go as I write this haha


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

My Betta started building a bubble nest but I had to change the water!:[


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I had the same problem, twice its happened now  lol


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Poor you;[


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay i dont want to be mean but can bettas even blow bubblenests that big? those bubbles are great but it looks kinda big but ther isnt anything that could have cause it besides him:0


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> okay i dont want to be mean but can bettas even blow bubblenests that big? those bubbles are great but it looks kinda big but ther isnt anything that could have cause it besides him:0


Yes. Yes they can.;-)


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

That's tiny compared to some I have seen =)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Welsh said:


> That's tiny compared to some I have seen =)



oh my gosh really i never seen a betta bubble nest this big but your bettas and the bubble nest is beautiful:-D:-D


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

Ha Welsh you make me smile, I totally know how you feel. I had two other male bettas before and this male betta I have in my kritter cage made a HUGE bubble nest. I was so happy I called my boyfriend lol. I was waiting and checking to see if he made one daily and I was so happy when he finally did!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I practically did the same, I didn't call my boyfriend but that was the very first thing I told him when I saw him, he used to work in an LFS and didn't even know what a bubblenest was, I mean seriously the people we have to put up with in our stores.lol 

The daily bubblenests are just as exciting as the very first


----------

